
Build a low latency Python app with a globally distributed DB - ctesh
https://dev.to/chetan_/using-python-to-create-a-globally-replicated-database-on-macrometa-5ebm
======
ctesh
A repl.it repo with a python example of a simple database app (an address
book) that stores and queries data from Macrometa's serverless geo-distributed
database running in California, Virgina, Germany and India.

